# Univapo Miso Pod - ZAVape Review (Plus Giveaway!!)



## StompieZA (20/1/21)

Hozit guys and gals, 

Im back for 2021 and we are kicking it off with the Univapo Miso pod device. Ive promised my self to try and keep reviews less bloggy and rather short and quick to read cause no one likes reading 10000 words!

Device Specifications:

Manufacturer: Univapo
Model : Miso Pod
Website : Univapo.com




*Visual:*

Lets do some pictures first then well talk about the looks of this little pod







The Miso Pod is a sexy little pod device that has a body made of aluminum and plastic. The body has a nice elegant design shape that is similar to that of the power button. Yeah Univapo added my forum/Review name on the vapes ( I received 3 which will be part of the giveaway). The bottom part of the pod is in black plastic and on the side of the pod we have the C-Type charging port. 



*
Air Flow 
*
The pods have a very small gap on the one end to allow the user to switch between MTL and DL but i dont find any difference when the pod is flipped arround so that the gap and the air hole on the body of the pod aligns...But as for pods and MTL, this works great. The airflow is perfect and has a good tight draw.




*Battery
*
The pod has a build it 600mAh battery that charges quite quickly at around 25min and lasts a good couple of hours if not longer depending on your vape style. 

The body of the vape includes a small LED that shows you the battery level as well which is a bonus knowing how your battery life is looking!



*Filling the pod:*

The pod is filled by simply opening the fill door on the side of the pod head and filling with liquid. The pod does not have to be removed to fill. The pod holds a total of 2ml liquid. So its easy and quick hassle free filling!








*Colors : 
*
The Miso pod comes in Black, Blue, Red and Green...im sure a color for everyone!
*

*

Whats in the box?

So there aint much in the box....its the pod and the charger cable with the user manual. 




*Lets discuss the pod:
*
The Miso pod is a great little pod that looks stylish and is small with a good capacity battery to offer a good amount of vaping time. The device has draw activated vaping which i found a little sticky if you do not draw hard enough and if you draw too hard it seems to flood the coil and you end up with some juice in your mouth. You can also vape by pressing the power button to fire the pod which i prefer as this gives you a solid hit every time. 

The flavor on the pod is excellent, i have vaped the device using 70/30 liquid and the flavor is really good!! The one thing i don't like is that the pod only comes with one pod/coil as the coil is built into the pod head. I would have expected at least a second spare coil pod. The battery is around the same as a caliburn with a capacity of 600mAh which will give you the same vape duration as other similar pods. 

Pro's

Excellent flavor
Great battery life
Looks great!
Draw and button activated vaping
C-Type USB charging
Simple to use 
Con's

Only one pod is included in the packaging
some pod flooding when using the draw activation

*Now for the give away!!! *

*Simply like this review and leave some feedback, That's it! *

All likes on this post will be put in a draw and two users will be chosen to win 1 of 2 personalized Stompie ZAVape Miso pods which i will courier via Aramex to the winners. 

Draw will be done on monday 25th January 2021. 



@univapo @Univapo_Rebecca

Reactions: Like 17 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (20/1/21)

Great review. Looks like a winner.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stew (20/1/21)

Very nifty you don't have to remove the pod to fill it and the pattern is neat and symmetrical.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Munro31 (20/1/21)

Sounds like a lekker pod for nic salts and stealth vaping. And the review was not too long either

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (20/1/21)

Good review @StompieZA . 
Well if the draw activation is a bit dodgy at least the device can fire with the button. This need to be seen to because some folk like the draw activation. 
The side fill without removing the pod is a definate winner.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (20/1/21)

Very nice review. Iv been looking around at pod devices to see what all the fuss is about and I think this one might be a winner. 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## THE REAPER (20/1/21)

Nice review @StompieZA nice as a backup. And 25min of charging for hours of flavor always a good thing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (21/1/21)

The filling option looks impressive. 
Please keep us updated regarding any leaking or "Sweating" around the bottom.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/1/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/1/21)

Sweet and short, just like the pod! Thanks @StompieZA. Nice that it has a button and autodraw, as the latter seems to conk in at some time on similar devices, then you need that little button. @univapo / @Univapo_Rebecca are really working hard at bringing consumers decent devices!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/1/21)

Great review as always! 

The size and pros of the device makes it seem like a winner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Univapo_Rebecca (21/1/21)

Thanks for the shout out @StompieZA , we do appreciate it. This pod also has a strong nic delivery power, our testers use a 15mg nic salt juice in it which tastes like 50mg Also there's a special room for the condensation collection, easy to clean, and never bothered by the spit back.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Univapo_Rebecca (21/1/21)

Thanks for the shout out @StompieZA , we do appreciate it. This pod also has a strong nic delivery power, our testers use a 15mg nic salt juice in it which tastes like 50mg Also there's a special room for the condensation collection, easy to clean, and never bothered by the spit back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## skola (21/1/21)

Nice Review... If it's a great device, I hope our local retailers will have a good supply of spare pods.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (21/1/21)

Nice looking pod and the side fill thing is cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (21/1/21)

Thanks for all the likes and feedback guys and girls! 

Keep it coming!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Largo (24/1/21)

I liked the method of switching between MTL and DL modes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/1/21)

What really impress me is the ''side fill'' concept , no need to dismantle the whole device just to refill - I like the appearance of the pod as well , good job !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (24/1/21)

@StompieZA I'm not in for the giveaway bro. Just letting you know.


----------



## StompieZA (25/1/21)

Congratulations to @adriaanh @THE REAPER 

Please inbox so that we can arrange delivery to you guys! 

Video of draw here:
//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/600e579837049/VID_20210125_073009.mp4

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/1/21)

Congrats to @adriaanh & @THE REAPER !!!! 

Enjoy it chaps!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## THE REAPER (25/1/21)

Congrats @adriaanh 
And a HUGE thanks to @StompieZA and @univapo for this great giveaway you guys Rock.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (25/1/21)

Congrats @THE REAPER 
And a big thanks to @StompieZA going to enjoy trying this out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/1/21)

Congrats @adriaanh and @THE REAPER 

good one @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------

